# Can I take these supplements together?



## Jayden

Ok so I picked up some new supplements today and I wanted to see if theres any problems/interactions with one another.

This is what I got:

- Omega 3 (1000mg)
- Stress B, C complex 
- Vitamin D3 (1000iu each)
- Magnesium (500mg)
- Melatonin (3mg)
- NAC - (n-acetylcysteine, 600mg)
- 5-htp (100mg)

I don't have bad depression so I don't want to take anti-depressants. I tried it once and it made things worse. I have been on clonazepam before but I would really like to not use medication.

I realized that I don't get much sleep on school nights. I wake up at 6:30 and I usually don't fall asleep till 1 am so I thought it would be a good idea to try some melatonin so I can get better sleeps which does wonders to DP.

I also recently heard good things about NAC for DP so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## jd99034

Good question, even though supplements are not drugs, they can still interact negatively, so best advice is to do some hard research or ask a dietician/ doctor. Make sure you get good grade supps, and the right kind. For mag, you want something that is highly bio-available, like mag glycinate. For omegas I take carlsons fish oil, and it has to be refrigerated. Don't get supps with a lot of fillers and extra ingredients. You have to spend a bit more for the good stuff but its worth it.

Sorry I cant directly answer the question, my best advice is to start one at a time each week, and that way when you add something, you'll know what it is that doesn't agree with you. Take it slow on the mag at first cause that stuff can give you the runs. Don't take too much vit D either, take it slow on that as well.


----------



## opie37060

Yeah there should be no problem taking all those supplements together. I'm currently take Magnesium, calcium, vitamin c, b complex, multivitamin, fish oil, milk thistle, inisitol, lamictal, and welbutrin . I Have some NAC but don't really take it anymore. I have tried probally over 30 different suppplements in the past couple years and only had one bad reaction and that was from some CoQ10 that gave me a bad rash on my neck 20 minutes after taking it.


----------



## Jayden

opie37060 said:


> Yeah there should be no problem taking all those supplements together. I'm currently take Magnesium, calcium, vitamin c, b complex, multivitamin, fish oil, milk thistle, inisitol, lamictal, and welbutrin . I Have some NAC but don't really take it anymore. I have tried probally over 30 different suppplements in the past couple years and only had one bad reaction and that was from some CoQ10 that gave me a bad rash on my neck 20 minutes after taking it.


Thanks man, I heard NAC can reverse dissociation a little bit. So hopefully it goes good.


----------



## opie37060

Jayd said:


> Thanks man, I heard NAC can reverse dissociation a little bit. So hopefully it goes good.


I never took it long enough. I still got Most of the bottle left i should take them. let me know how the NAC works out for you. What brand did you get, I got the jarrows kind.


----------



## Fluke93

Vitamin D3, Omega 3, Magnesium, all helped me a lot actually. If you're into herbs you could also try Ginkgo Biloba, it helped me concentrate and brought me down to earth just that little bit more. I think it is also on tommys supplement plan if im not mistaken.


----------



## Jayden

opie37060 said:


> I never took it long enough. I still got Most of the bottle left i should take them. let me know how the NAC works out for you. What brand did you get, I got the jarrows kind.


I went to a GNC supplement store so the brand is GNC. Hopefully that's a good brand, im not sure.


----------



## Soul Seeker

The people who've had success with NAC have taken huge doses of 2-4 grams. I started off at 2.4g daily (4x 600mg capsules).


----------



## kate_edwin

****always**** ask a dr or pharmacist, especially when taking such a long list of things. try to find someone who specializes in large mixes of suppliments


----------



## Absentis

Talk to a pharmacist. I recommend going in person so that you can hand them a written list of the supplements you're thinking of taking although you can do it over the phone if you feel more comfortable doing it that way.

The best part of asking a pharmacist is that it is FREE. Absolutely free. Any pharmacist, any drug store, they will provide you with advice. They will provide the best advice of any medical profession.

Seriously, one conversation with a pharmacist will trump any advice you'll get on this forum.


----------



## opie37060

Soul Seeker said:


> The people who've had success with NAC have taken huge doses of 2-4 grams. I started off at 2.4g daily (4x 600mg capsules).


Did the NAC help you out any?


----------



## Soul Seeker

opie37060 said:


> Did the NAC help you out any?


I've been taking it for 3 days now. I think it's helping, but I also think it'll be a couple weeks before the effect is apparent.


----------



## Foxglove

Hi Jayd,

Good for you for looking at alternatives! I've tried anti-depressants and find they don't work. I've done a lot of research into supplements. Below is what I take and it's working for me. Note, you need to avoid Melatonin as it can worsen depression. I order my supplements from www.iherb.com. They have the best prices on the web. The quality of GNC supplements has been suspect, plus it's expensive with a store-front to pay for. The US government wants to regulate sports supplements and GNC is trying to fight to stop it, makes one think! Plus I have a report done by a lab that ranks GNC at 255 our of 500 vitamins tested for purity. It's an unregulated industry, so companies can produce supplements that have only a percentage of its labeled content or low-quality versions of the vitamins.

Minami Omega Fish Oil, 3g 
(It's important to take 3g with mental illness)(a cheap fish oil will result in burping up a bad taste, means the oil is rancid; plus, cheap fish oils use cheap fish sources and bad processing which results in making the oil next to useless)
Source Naturals L-Trypotphan, 1000mg in the morning, 1500mg before bed, on an empty stomach with fruit juice
(can alternatively take 5-HTP; a while back, was a concern of a disease prompted by a bad batch of L-Tryp, but production is closely watched today and one can also order Trypto-pure from LEF which is the lab grade Tryp they add to baby formula and hospital supplements)
Source Naturals DLPA 1500mg, 
helps brain function and if you have associated pain with depression
Source Naturals N-Acetyl Tyrosine 300mg,
helps DLPA get absorbed
Metagenics, Magnesium Glycinate, 400mg 
a couple of hours before bed (note to take a good version of magnesium, most stores sell the cheap magnesium oxide which will cause diarrhea; I noticed that's what GNC sells) 
Vitamin D, (D-Drops), 2000 I.U.
(Most in the Northern Hemisphere are deficient in Vitamin D, the RDA of 400IU is not enough to protect us, recommended to up it to 2000 IU by most doctors. The Source Naturals multi-vitamin has 1000 IU in it already, and I've increased it as it helps the nervous system)

It's also important to take a good multi-vitamin. Being low in B-Vitamins can make DP and depression worse. I take Source Naturals Life Force. The top 5 brands according to this independent report done by a lab and scientists are Life Extension Foundation, USANA, Source Naturals, Douglas Labs, and Freelife. If I could afford it, I would take USANA which is rated #1 in the states by a few studies. Make sure you take the multi's and fish oil with food, preferably a protein.

The other thing you might want to get done is an IGg blood panel for food sensitivities. I did and found certain foods worsened my condition, especially foods with free glutamates like yeast, peas, barley, and milk. This can be ordered through a doctor or a naturopath that has an association with a doctor and lab. If you want to save money, you can try an elimination diet. This diet eliminates the top foods people are allergic or sensitive to, then re-introduces them a week at a time. People keep track of how they feel once they re-introduce it. I decided to pay the $250 for the lab work to shorten the process. I'm glad I did as I had thought I was sensitive to wheat/gluten, but it turned out to be yeast, and I used to eat bread everyday! I also found avoiding all prepared foods with additives such as nitrates, aspartame, sulfites, etc helped.

You might also want to get a blood panel done by your doctor to check for thyroid (both T3 and T4), and for anemia which can make one feel tired and blue, and is common among women. Dark circles under one eye's is an indicator one is low in iron. Once in a while, I take Lorna Vanderhaegae's liquid iron supplement, tastes great and does not cause constipation like other iron supplements.

Basically I found working on being the best physical state possible to be strong enough to address anxieties. I did Cognitive Behaviour Therapy (CBT) for my DP over a 3 year period, I found this helped a lot. A pyschiatrist or psychologist can do this talk-therapy. You're smart to be addressing this at a young age, things do get better! It's tough as a lot of our experiences we don't have control over, especially in our childhood. It's going to take time to heal, be patient, it can take years. I tried the medication route for 7 years and it was a disaster. A lot of the meds have terrible side-effects, and, are not the quick fix they advertise. I read a UK medical article that says medication doesn't help DP. I personally feel the side-effects are not worth it.

Take care,
L


----------



## Foxglove

Hi Jayd,

I thought of some more things to help with insomnia. There are some herbs to help with sleep. I take Valerian and Passion Flower. They come in supplements and as loose teas. Lately I've been buying Frontier Naturals bag of both from iherb. The valerian roots are strong, so I put in honey with them.

Also, if you've recently stopped clonazepam, your body will be low in Biotin. Check out www.theroadback.org for more information on supplements. They are affliated with TRB Health which sells Biotin and a product called BodyCalm Supreme which has Passion Flower in it. I used them when I was coming off of several medications and it really helped with sleeping! It takes 6 months for your brain to adjust after being on clonazepam, so this may be a reason for your insomnia as the brain is in a hyper-sensitive state after being on clonazepam. Even taking clonazepam for two months then stopping, the brain is affected. Even my doc said it will take three months for the brain to adjust. The roadback website has a ebook which describes what to expect coming off anti-anxiety pills and anti-depressants. I experienced everything they said would happen.

The other things I found that helped with sleeping are hot baths with epsom salts, saunas, reading, and watching cooking shows. It doesn't always work, but eventually I catch up on my sleep. My doctor told me to look up 'sleep hygiene' on the web, and, some of the tips help. If I can't fall asleep within half an hour, I get up to watch tv. The key thing is eventually your body will catch up on sleep, so I try to tough it out when I only get a few hours of sleep. If you're not tired during the day, then this is an indicator your nervous system is recovering. Magnesium will help relax the muscles and brain to be able to fall asleep. The supplements I recommended taking in the morning are due to the fact they awaken the nervous system. I even find taking multivitamins too late in the day will wake me up. The other thing I avoid is caffeine, especially after lunchtime. My mind sometimes races at night, so I take a piece of paper out and make a list of my thoughts, pros and cons, which I find helps gets things off my mind so that I can fall asleep.

Best of luck!
L


----------



## Jayden

Thanks, I don't have insomnia or anything though. I just want to be able to fall asleep earlier on school nights so im getting more than 6 hours of sleep


----------



## Fluke93

Jayd said:


> Thanks, I don't have insomnia or anything though. I just want to be able to fall asleep earlier on school nights so im getting more than 6 hours of sleep


Chamomile tea and a magnesium supplement helps me.


----------



## Guest

You should be fine , Taking all those i'm sure you'd be fine, But it may be best to ask a professional (I Wouldnt personally) I'd just take them , If you feel better then thats great. Only worry I would have if it would be bad for my liver taking such ammounts.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy

You can take all those supplements together. I take vitamin C, B, D, E, omega 3, melatonin, and magnesium together. None of them really effect you in a psychoactive way, so you can take 5-HTP with them. If you're worried, look it up on google. Doctors don't seem to know much about vitamines and supplements (but they know a hella of a lot about pharmaceuticals...go figure) so if you ask a doctor, you might not get a straight answer.


----------



## Jayden

fiberglasscottoncandy said:


> You can take all those supplements together. I take vitamin C, B, D, E, omega 3, melatonin, and magnesium together. None of them really effect you in a psychoactive way, so you can take 5-HTP with them. If you're worried, look it up on google. Doctors don't seem to know much about vitamines and supplements (but they know a hella of a lot about pharmaceuticals...go figure) so if you ask a doctor, you might not get a straight answer.


Thanks but this post was made over a year ago.


----------



## sade19900

im taking omega 3 fish oil with pregabalin but cant feel no effect yet im feeling so bad dunno weather its to do with recently coming off seterline as i dont want to be on any anti deppersents any more ive tried so many since april this year


----------



## Jayden

I dont blame you for not wanting to take anti-depressants. One doctor I saw told me if I don't want to take anti-depressants then I need atleast 6 hours of cardio a week.


----------



## wise

I've started a gym routine and that's helped me a great deal.


----------

